

The Motivation Hacker - rickdale
http://www.nickwinter.net/the-motivation-hacker

======
dreeves
Nick Winter is amazing and so is this book. (And not just because my startup
features extensively in it!)

It has a lot of solid behavioral science in it, as well as highly entertaining
stunts. Like how the author sets up a commitment contract (with Beeminder, of
course) to force himself to jump out of a plane.

------
futhey
I feel bad buying it through amazon so cheaply, knowing the delivery fees
charged to authors. Looks great though!

